# Early river walleyes



## Bass knuckles

Me and a friend limited on eyes in the dusky 2 years ago mid March, with all the warm weather what do you think the earliest is that we will be able to get on?


----------



## DeathFromAbove

With the weather were having now, and a winter storm watch for tomorrow, and forecasts for rain every day next week, I'd be real careful about getting in those rivers,especially the Maumee. That river is treacherous this time of year The amount of debris that comes flying down it is dangerous Talking big logs and trees


----------



## rutnut245

It's all dependent on water temps and flow. I'm sure if we had a warm, soaking rain tonight and the river rises a couple of feet, there would be fish by the weekend. The next high water event should start something. If not, it will be dependent on water temps. Jmho.


----------



## Bass knuckles

rutnut245 said:


> It's all dependent on water temps and flow. I'm sure if we had a warm, soaking rain tonight and the river rises a couple of feet, there would be fish by the weekend. The next high water event should start something. If not, it will be dependent on water temps. Jmho.


That’s what I was thinking and hoping to hear, I might give it a shot nx week when it warms up, never tried this early, Ill shoot a report if I make it out.


----------



## rutnut245

Bass knuckles said:


> That’s what I was thinking and hoping to hear, I might give it a shot nx week when it warms up, never tried this early, Ill shoot a report if I make it out.


I don't get too excited until the water temps hit the upper 40's.


----------



## sdkohio

I agree. I don’t worry about it until the water temps break 45°.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odell daniel

2 years ago we got a couple limits from Fremont the last week in Feb, first week of March, water was clear all males eating joshies


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Upp


rutnut245 said:


> I don't get too excited until the water temps hit the upper 40's.


Upper 40’s and the run is practically over. That’s May temps on the Maumee.


----------



## rutnut245

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Upp
> 
> Upper 40’s and the run is practically over. That’s May temps on the Maumee.


Nope, I’ve been doing this river thing for 50 plus years. Prime on the Maumee is about 48-52 degrees and 582 and dropping imho. Watch the customer pictures on Maumee Tackle and check them against the river conditions. I used to be the manager and posted the pictures along with the river report every day. Btw,if you use a Carolina rig with floaters, you’re welcome. I never use the trolling sinkers but they literally pour and sell them by the ton.


----------



## dirtandleaves

When Rutnut talks river run walleyes, I listen intently and have been for many years. Guy knows his stuff, BFG also, if he's still around


----------



## loomis82

Walleyne will start coming once high water and high 30 degree water temps. Limits can be had. Peak is mid to upper 40s. Did the river run for a long time. Lived right above some great spots on Ford street. Earliest limits we had was Valentine's day. Only once that early for numbers though. Also many say males are first to run I disagree. Our first fish are always small females like 21 to 23 ins


----------



## rutnut245

loomis82 said:


> Walleyne will start coming once high water and high 30 degree water temps. Limits can be had. Peak is mid to upper 40s. Did the river run for a long time. Lived right above some great spots on Ford street. Earliest limits we had was Valentine's day. Only once that early for numbers though. Also many say males are first to run I disagree. Our first fish are always small females like 21 to 23 ins


Those Valentines day limits probably came 6-8 years back when we had a very warm February. I couldn't fish, i was in the shop but there were many limits brought in. I've caught fish in January that were obviously residents. I get a kick out of the myth that males come first. I've never noticed that either. Back in the 70's sauger were the first after ice out. You never see them anymore.


----------



## loomis82

No back a lot further. I believe we were 16-17 at the time and I am 37 now


----------



## Bass knuckles

Dang Valentine’s Day limits, 


rutnut245 said:


> Those Valentines day limits probably came 6-8 years back when we had a very warm February. I couldn't fish, i was in the shop but there were many limits brought in. I've caught fish in January that were obviously residents. I get a kick out of the myth that males come first. I've never noticed that either. Back in the 70's sauger were the first after ice out. You never see them anymore.


with the weather we have coming this week I’m giving it a go


----------



## Bass knuckles

Thanks for the imput y’all 


Bass knuckles said:


> Dang Valentine’s Day limits,
> 
> with the weather we have coming this week I’m giving it a go


----------



## mlayers

there been guys out already this year in the Maumee


----------



## rutnut245

Fremont too. Somebody will pull one out before the weekend I'm predicting.


----------



## loomis82

For sure there will be fish pulled before the weekend especially in the Sandusky. Some singles and doubles probably


----------



## Bass knuckles

loomis82 said:


> For sure there will be fish pulled before the weekend especially in the Sandusky. Some singles and doubles probably


It always seems the dusky heats up before maumee, what’s the difference in the rivers that they would show up in one before the other?


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bass knuckles said:


> It always seems the dusky heats up before maumee, what’s the difference in the rivers that they would show up in one before the other?


Hey rutnut, do you still work at the bait shop? If so have you seen much action last few days? I know it’s been chilly


----------



## loomis82

Sandusky just warms up quicker. Everything is sooner there. Walleye and white bass. I wouldn't say a lot sooner.


----------



## BFG

I have pics of Sandusky river fish from the first week of March many times. I have no pics of fish from the Maumee save ONE from March 6th a few years back (2012 when we had no winter). Sandusky warms faster because it's nowhere near the size nor does it have the depth as does the Maumee. I am excited to explore and find good spots to fish on the Sandusky upstream and away from the shopping carts, bicycles, and snow fencing that is so prevalent downtown Fremont. 

For ease of access...you can't get easier than Fremont, but you pay a price because the run is very small in comparison to what comes up the Maumee so your odds of catching a limit (or anything for that matter) are much lower. The Maumee is an absolute @#%show these days and is barely tolerable at best for me. I'll fish it early until the water gets over 50, then I'll stay away until the end of April/early May when 95% of the crowd is gone, and there are still plenty of walleyes to catch (if you know where to look). 

Remember...in the mouth is in the mouth.


----------



## rutnut245

Bass knuckles said:


> Hey rutnut, do you still work at the bait shop? If so have you seen much action last few days? I know it’s been chilly


No, I quit when Gary sold the shop. Those 100+ hour work weeks during the run were too much. I was just in the shop a couple of ours ago. No one brought up a fish yet. I picked up a new St. Croix Legend while I was there though!


----------



## loomis82

Used to work at the shop also back in high school. Had to quit to go fishing lol


----------



## sander

Bass knuckles said:


> It always seems the dusky heats up before maumee, what’s the difference in the rivers that they would show up in one before the other?


The Maumee has 9 times the volume of flowing water as the Sandusky (taken from my MS thesis). That's a lot more water to warm up.


----------



## Matt63

The portage was running high and muddy today I'm sure the Maumee and Sandusky are the same.


----------



## BFG

Yeah, it's going to be a week or so yet. We melted off 5" of snow plus added another 3/4" of rain Sunday/Monday...then the added rain last evening, then more rain today. I see next week has 40% chance of rain and snow just about every day. The snow runoff is what slows things down...it's all about temp and photo period. They'll be here soon enough...


----------



## rutnut245

I fished Fremont this afternoon for a little over an hour, had to try out the new stick. Started with a floater and had something big on my second cast but it pulled off. I was rolling fish with the floater so I put a 1/4 oz lead head and a split shot to see what they were. I foul hooked three white suckers and a clam. I did have about a 20” eye foul hooked that popped off near shore. Fish are moving for sure.


----------



## carp

Why wait for a certain temperature when you can fish right now. 20% of walleyes that spawn in the rivers dont return to the lake. So a percentage live in the river year round! I fished a river last night got 5 bites, and caught 3. Many males are in the river right now. Great time to fish without the crowds! People that wait for a certain temperature miss out on some good bites, especially if they live close. Fish early, and often to put more fish on the stringer! Early bird gets the worm and fish!


----------



## garshark

The temp looks good bet people will catch some this weekend


----------



## rutnut245

I just got back from Fremont. No current between the bridges and the water is still up 6-8". No current = no fish. I couldn't even get 1/4 oz egg sinker to roll. May try it tomorrow in some faster water. I did catch some steel head in the V, I should've stayed there.


----------



## Bass knuckles

I’m 


rutnut245 said:


> I just got back from Fremont. No current between the bridges and the water is still up 6-8". No current = no fish. I couldn't even get 1/4 oz egg sinker to roll. May try it tomorrow in some faster water. I did catch some steel head in the V, I should've stayed there.


gonna hit it tomm , I’ll report back tomm, what was you catching the Steelers on?


----------



## rutnut245

Bass knuckles said:


> I’m
> 
> gonna hit it tomm , I’ll report back tomm, what was you catching the Steelers on?


Trout worm below a 10 mm bead.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Made it to Fremont today, 3 of us ended up with 1 walleye and 6 suckers all foul hooked, nice to finally give it a go, my guess is nx week or 2 and it’s game on


rutnut245 said:


> Trout worm below a 10 mm bead.


----------



## BFG

The problem I now see that Sandusky fishery having is that the fish are no longer stopped at the Ballville dam. IMO, the run in the 'dusky pales in comparison, and now you've spread those fish out over miles and miles of river all the way south to Tiffin. Why would they stay in the Fremont area when the structure (and flow mind you) is much more conducive to spawning further upstream?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

BFG said:


> The problem I now see that Sandusky fishery having is that the fish are no longer stopped at the Ballville dam. IMO, the run in the 'dusky pales in comparison, and now you've spread those fish out over miles and miles of river all the way south to Tiffin. Why would they stay in the Fremont area when the structure (and flow mind you) is much more conducive to spawning further upstream?


They never really stayed in Fremont. That’s just all the further we were aloud to fish for them. Now we can fish for them all the way to Tiffin. The Maumee run is still spread out further then the Sandusky just most people congregate between White street and Jerome rd. rapids because that’s all city parks owned. Study google earth and start knocking on doors to get fishing permission for some prime private river locations on the Sandusky.


----------



## 9Left

I know that Buttonwood is closed to camping… But are you allowed to park on the road that comes down to Buttonwood? Thanks for any answers


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

9Left said:


> I know that Buttonwood is closed to camping… But are you allowed to park on the road that comes down to Buttonwood? Thanks for any answers


Yes the road is open


----------



## AtticaFish

BFG - I think you are right... people will need to adapt to where those fish are moving to now. Maybe the additional spawning grounds will make for a larger run over the next few years. Definitely will still get some fish as they pass through Fremont and some will continue to spawn there since there is habitat to do so. Other fish will keep moving South though. I have fished the Sandusky for years and years around Tiffin and just North of Tiffin for smallmouth. I know some spots that i would think are going to be spawning areas and other spots that will be choke points. Several spots are public access also. I wouldn't be surprised if there are fish all the way to Tiffin already.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

the dam on the sandusky limited the spawning grounds the walleye could get to, the hope is now that the dam is gone the walleye will have access to more spawning areas and hopefully bring more fish into the system as the spawning increases in those areas...but it will take time for this to happen ""IF"" it does


----------



## bigbass201

TRIPLE-J said:


> the dam on the sandusky limited the spawning grounds the walleye could get to, the hope is now that the dam is gone the walleye will have access to more spawning areas and hopefully bring more fish into the system as the spawning increases in those areas...but it will take time for this to happen ""IF"" it does


That will be interesting to see how that does affect it.


----------



## rutnut245

Ok, here's my theory. The reason for the Sandusky river still being only 4 fish is the state believes that will encourage a resident population. I've been fishing both rivers, and the Portage for many,many years during the walleye run. I don't do weekends because of the crowds but when I did on the Maumee I would fish Waterville. You can catch fish but the closer you get to the dam, the fewer the walleye by far. A lot of fish caught between Waterville and Grand Rapids are residents in my opinion. Tbh, I would be surprised if there is a major push past Tindle bridge on the Sandusky without a high water event at a very optimum time. I think the fish are going to stick to the, first/best spawning structure they encounter. Without burning spots, a LOT of good structure was out of bounds with the old upstream limits. There is a lot of slow water south of the old dam. Without good flow, at the right time, I don't think they're gonna go that far. Jmho.


----------



## odell daniel

fished Fremont yesterday, saw 0ne walleye caught all day, I caught it, snagged, buddy got a gar. The water is up and muddy, maybe next weekend


----------



## 9Left

Fished buttonwood this morning from 8-noon....saw several limits caught within the first hour.. myself, i hooked up 4 times and never got to see any of them...As heavy as they felt… I'm sure they were foul hooked... Everybody I talk to was throwing 3/4 ounce...jig color didn't matter.


----------



## soulsurvivor79

Is it even possible to fish the maumee from the shore? I have absolutely nothing to do tomorrow with everything closing down and want to fish but don’t have waders


----------



## Bass knuckles

soulsurvivor79 said:


> Is it even possible to fish the maumee from the shore? I have absolutely nothing to do tomorrow with everything closing down and want to fish but don’t have waders


Soul try down the river from Schroeder’s camp grounds, their is a spot I always can cast from shore if their aren’t already people there,.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

soulsurvivor79 said:


> Is it even possible to fish the maumee from the shore? I have absolutely nothing to do tomorrow with everything closing down and want to fish but don’t have waders


Your best bet would be Fremont imo. Lots of shore spots.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bass knuckles said:


> Soul try down the river from Schroeder’s camp grounds, their is a spot I always can cast from shore if their aren’t already people there,.





Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Your best bet would be Fremont imo. Lots of shore spots.


dont sound like much action at the dusky, I’m gonna hit it tomm and see what I can stir up, I’ll post back tomm, fish on!


----------



## AtticaFish

FYI..... It is currently DUMPING here on the East side of Seneca County. The Sandusky is gonna be on the rise quickly.


----------



## Matt63

That storm came and coming across Indiana 1 inch plus will also raise the Maumee


----------



## Bass knuckles

AtticaFish said:


> FYI..... It is currently DUMPING here on the East side of Seneca County. The Sandusky is gonna be on the rise quickly.


Thanks for the tip off, do you think it’ll be fishable around noon tomm?


----------



## AtticaFish

The creeks are coming up very fast right now. My dang sump pump won't stop running. Here is the hydro for the whole watershed......

https://water.weather.gov/ahps2/riv...ata[]=hydrograph&data[]=impacts&data[]=crests


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Bass knuckles said:


> Thanks for the tip off, do you think it’ll be fishable around noon tomm?


They are both usually fishable BUT it also puts most people into a small area. I’ve caught fish on the maumee when the water is at the top of the bank casting 5’ out into small eddies. Those females will be looking for somewhere to get out of the main current. Roger Young park in Fremont is a good bet when it’s running high also. Easy to fish from the bank. Use dark colors in the muddy water. Good luck!


----------



## Bass knuckles

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> They are both usually fishable BUT it also puts most people into a small area. I’ve caught fish on the maumee when the water is at the top of the bank casting 5’ out into small eddies. Those females will be looking for somewhere to get out of the main current. Roger Young park in Fremont is a good bet when it’s running high also. Easy to fish from the bank. Use dark colors in the muddy water. Good luck!


Thanks guys, I’m driving 1 1/2 hrs so this helps


----------



## Strokem

I’m curious to your guys thoughts about the following on the Maumee:
Mono or Fluoro for your leader. I’ve used both but honestly have to say that me personally prefer the fluoro due to sensitivity, more resistant to abrasions. I should add that my main line is braid.
Just like to hear preferences and try different things. Never know when u might pick up on something that u might not have known or realized.
Thanks...


----------



## Matt63

How many times have u had to cut your main line due to a snaggin above the leader that's why I don't use it seems flouro is my choice main 8 lb and leader 6 lb or both 8


----------



## Bass knuckles

Strokem said:


> I’m curious to your guys thoughts about the following on the Maumee:
> Mono or Fluoro for your leader. I’ve used both but honestly have to say that me personally prefer the fluoro due to sensitivity, more resistant to abrasions. I should add that my main line is braid.
> Just like to hear preferences and try different things. Never know when u might pick up on something that u might not have known or realized.
> Thanks...


8-10 lb flouro main and leader


----------



## matticito

Been seeing a guy on instagram catching. I dont bother to ask where 1 because i wont go either way and 2 i doubt he'd want to tell or he'd say in the post.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

20lb power pro main line and 17lb fluoro leader. I have NEVER had to cut my main line. If your getting snagged often on your main line your using to heavy of weight imo.


----------



## Northern Reb

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> 20lb power pro main line and 17lb fluoro leader. I have NEVER had to cut my main line. If your getting snagged often on your main line your using to heavy of weight imo.


Agreed! Power Pro for me as well, 12 lb mono leader and I rarely ever have to cut my main line.


----------



## soulsurvivor79

Where do people cross to get over to Granger in Waterville?


----------



## TRIPLE-J

20 pound power pro and 8 pound mono leader here...water on the maumee is usually so off colored floro would be a waste of money in my opinion


----------



## Bass knuckles

soulsurvivor79 said:


> Where do people cross to get over to Granger in Waterville?


Couldn’t resist, I knew the water was gonna be high and chocolaty but me and 3 buddies hit the dusk, gushing and debri everywhere but we managed 2 legal and about 5 foul hooks. All of them was close to to shore, once this water comes down I’m sure it’ll be good! Fish on!


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bass knuckles said:


> Couldn’t resist, I knew the water was gonna be high and chocolaty but me and 3 buddies hit the dusk, gushing and debri everywhere but we managed 2 legal and about 5 foul hooks. All of them was close to to shore, once this water comes down I’m sure it’ll be good! Fish on!


All males few on floaters and few on led


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

TRIPLE-J said:


> 20 pound power pro and 8 pound mono leader here...water on the maumee is usually so off colored floro would be a waste of money in my opinion


I use floro for the abrasion resistance. Not that expensive when a spool last several seasons.and better knot strength imo.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I use floro for the abrasion resistance. Not that expensive when a spool last several seasons.and better knot strength imo.


that's cool cant say ive ever had to worry about abrasion on the Maumee tho lol.....and ive always felt my knots are better with regular mono, the floro is stiffer and takes more to really cinch it down in my opinion...I don't have to worry about that with regular mono....but then again I guess it depends on the mono and the floro you use too


----------



## Pale Rider

Nothing wrong with mono!


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bass knuckles said:


> All males few on floaters and few on led


Anyone had eyes on the dusky? Wondering if she’s still rollin? Thanks


----------



## King-Fish

Bass knuckles said:


> Anyone had eyes on the dusky? Wondering if she’s still rollin? Thanks


 I worked In Fremont there Saturday and it was rolling heavy by the ballville bridge. However I’m not on Facebook but if you type in anglers supply Facebook in your browser you can look at posts and pics on his Facebook page and he showed pics of people catching them in the slack water. Be a couple more days till it’s about right color and flow.


----------



## dirtandleaves

Anybody know if the parks in Fremont (Roger Young, Walsh, River Cliff) are gonna remain open after this shutdown tonight? Maybe heading up in the morning.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

dirtandleaves said:


> Anybody know if the parks in Fremont (Roger Young, Walsh, River Cliff) are gonna remain open after this shutdown tonight? Maybe heading up in the morning.


Open


----------



## dirtandleaves

Thanks Mike


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bass knuckles said:


> Anyone had eyes on the dusky? Wondering if she’s still rollin? Thanks


I’m hittin the dusky tomm, hopefully she’s calmed down since last week, please if anyone had eyes on it today shoot a update! Thanks again I’ll post how we do tomm


----------



## rutnut245

I was down there just checking it out. Lots of people, few fish that I saw. That was 1 p.m. though, I don't know how they did early. The river was still up about 10" with about 3-5" of viz. Should be a little better in the a.m.


----------



## Bass knuckles

rutnut245 said:


> I was down there just checking it out. Lots of people, few fish that I saw. That was 1 p.m. though, I don't know how they did early. The river was still up about 10" with about 3-5" of viz. Should be a little better in the a.m.


Thanks rutnut


----------



## TRIPLE-J

i went to the maumee yesterday, it was really slow was there at sunrise and left at 4oo...only saw maybe 10-15 fish caught all day, and i moved ALOT...even the guys in the boats werent catching many...did not see one limit and fish i did see were all small...i snagged one early in the day and that was it for me ....BUT i didnt have any good mono for leader material and had a lot of issues with my leaders which made me fish a lil different then what i normally would sooooo...


----------



## Century2001

I fished the Maumee yesterday afternoon from Side Cut, about 1/4 mile downstream from the Jerome St. rapids. Fished about 4-1/2 hours, never got even a bump, threw every color combination I had, and saw only one fish caught. Wasn’t crowded and everybody was nicely spread out, maybe 10-15 yards apart. Wanted to go again this morning, left the house about 9:00, and every access area I checked on the Perrysburg side was already PACKED, fishing only a few feet apart. I just don’t like fishing that close as it seems like I spend most of my time untangling snarls when it’s that crowded. So, it looks like the hordes have arrived, and I am done in the river. Time to get the boat ready.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I know of atleast 6 guys that have limited on the Maumee the last 3 days straight. Most were done by 10:30. Lots of fb limits also. If your not catching your just not in the right spot or doing something wrong. The river is loaded!! I’ll be there in the morning. Also heard yesterday evening was on fire. Sometimes it takes some sunshine in the a.m. to warm that water just a degree or 2. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Northern Reb

I also fished yesterday afternoon near Davis Overlook. Roughly 3 hrs and only able to drag one in sideways. Not a single fish caught that I saw. One person with one fish walked past...everyone else had none. Dozens of skunks so a good sample size.... I didn't feel as bad.

Two days ago at Orleans I also got skunked but watched the boats in the middle of the river catch limits. Currently trying to talk my better half into letting me get a boat


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> The river is loaded!! I


the river is not loaded lol...if it was all access points would be producing like they do when the river IS loaded
i was in just about every spot on the river yesterday and did not see one limit and very few fish at all....i know where to go and how to fish the run been going for 35 years and have caught more walleye there than i can count...the fish werent there yesterday... even the guys in the boats by bluegrass werent catching many.... only place i saw any concentrations of fish was by fort meigs from a few boats and there was probably 100 boats in that one area three rows deep...


----------



## captainshotgun

With rain tonight and tomorrow night, and all day Sat, and wind Sun 30 mph, the river currents should really be cranking for the weekend


----------



## Bass knuckles

Well it was tuff for us as well, had a lot of foul balls and a lot of strike outs, 3 of us 2 fish, seen a lot of people snagging but not to many legal. The fish are there just need them to wanna bite. We tried a lot of methods today! Water still pretty stained, guess I’ll hit some inland lakes till the water is better after this rain tonight n tomm.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bass knuckles said:


> Well it was tuff for us as well, had a lot of foul balls and a lot of strike outs, 3 of us 2 fish, seen a lot of people snagging but not to many legal. The fish are there just need them to wanna bite. We tried a lot of methods today! Water still pretty stained, guess I’ll hit some inland lakes till the water is better after this rain tonight n tomm.


Fished from 11-4


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bass knuckles said:


> Fished from 11-4


It did seem like morn bite was good from what I seen and heard!


----------



## Gottagofishn

I don’t fish the river runs anymore but, once the fish move up they aren’t going anywhere until they’re done. Honestly, they’re like me as a teenager. They have only two things on they’re mind, fish sex and food, in that order. I would have to agree with Mike, until further notice the fish are there.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Spawned out female I got yesterday


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

So I hit the Maumee yesterday morning. YES the river IS loaded with walleye right now. Just about everyone along my stretch was limited by 9am. It was hard not to snag a fish on about every cast. It was a tough bite because they were barely nipping at it. Saw tons of fish lost within 25’ of the angler that were definitely caught inside the mouth but just barely hooked. Had a few friends fishing different sections of the river and seeing the same action. Solid black tails with orange or pink heads were by far the most consistent yesterday morning. Don’t be afraid to change what your doing. Had an older gentleman in the group that was throwing chartreuse not catching anything first few hours. Everyone was telling him to put on a black tail but he said chartreuse always works. Finally about 11 he put on black and hit 5 fish in about a dozen cast. Everyone I could see was in very good moods and spacing atleast 6’ apart yesterday. After reading Mario’s report this morning I wasn’t even in the hot location.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

yea my buddy went up yesterday and limited in about an hour and a half. defiinately more fish in the river now then there was the other day..
he said he saw alot of fish caught and a few limits in the short time he was there


----------



## Redhunter1012

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> So I hit the Maumee yesterday morning. YES the river IS loaded with walleye right now. Just about everyone along my stretch was limited by 9am. It was hard not to snag a fish on about every cast. It was a tough bite because they were barely nipping at it. Saw tons of fish lost within 25’ of the angler that were definitely caught inside the mouth but just barely hooked. Had a few friends fishing different sections of the river and seeing the same action. Solid black tails with orange or pink heads were by far the most consistent yesterday morning. Don’t be afraid to change what your doing. Had an older gentleman in the group that was throwing chartreuse not catching anything first few hours. Everyone was telling him to put on a black tail but he said chartreuse always works. Finally about 11 he put on black and hit 5 fish in about a dozen cast. Everyone I could see was in very good moods and spacing atleast 6’ apart yesterday. After reading Mario’s report this morning I wasn’t even in the hot location.


Tail color is so important up there. Can't stress that enough


----------



## garshark

will the Maumee be fishable tomm or will the river be blown out?


----------



## DeathFromAbove

The USGS graph is on one of those straight up vertical climbs right now. CFS is at 20,00
Thats getting pretty heavy. They dont have the depth on the gauge right now Its on the Waterville bridge which is being replaced You can usually fish Orleans park but it will be packed


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

garshark said:


> will the Maumee be fishable tomm or will the river be blown out?


For the most part no, it will not be fishable


----------



## sickle

Redhunter1012 said:


> Tail color is so important up there. Can't stress that enough


Do I sense some sarcasm here...


----------



## Redhunter1012

sickle said:


> Do I sense some sarcasm here...


I prefer the mint floss color


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Gotta keep the spaces between the teeth and gums clear! Don't want those fish to have the gingivitis!!!


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers

You guys think the river will be in good condition to fish on friday?


----------



## Dr. Walleye

Perch-N-Quackers said:


> You guys think the river will be in good condition to fish on friday?


Yes, in the higher water spots like Orleans Park and some areas along the Maumee Towpath.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Perch-N-Quackers said:


> You guys think the river will be in good condition to fish on friday?


And white street. If the forecasted water level holds true all areas will be accessible.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers

Thank you guys. Havent been up there in years. Finally have my days off aligned right to get up there.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Perch-N-Quackers said:


> Thank you guys. Havent been up there in years. Finally have my days off aligned right to get up there.


Everyone I saw last weekend was making sure they were a rod’s length apart. Good luck I’ll probably be there Friday myself.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Everyone I saw last weekend was making sure they were a rod’s length apart. Good luck I’ll probably be there Friday myself.



Sounds like a good idea. There has been a lot of talk about keeping the spacing especially up there. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike




----------



## Northern Reb

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> View attachment 350581


Unreal! 

Mayor states it is for the safety of the residents and all who serve. So will this also close all the walking paths that are over crowded? How about the sidewalks in which the residents have been using more so now than ever?

I don't know his political party and don't care, but if I were a resident in Maumee he would lose my vote/support.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> View attachment 350581


Thanks for posting, saves a ride.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

https://www.maumeetackle.net/latest-report/
Might still be hope yet


----------



## Bass knuckles

Hit maumee, didn’t have any issues other then parking, gotta hoof it if you want to fish I guess.


----------



## Matt63

Bass knuckles said:


> Hit maumee, didn’t have any issues other then parking, gotta hoof it if you want to fish I guess.


Not criticising but those filets look kinda red do u bleed out your fish. Nice job on on getting them bet it was cold down there.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Matt63 said:


> Not criticising but those filets look kinda red do u bleed out your fish. Nice job on on getting them bet it was cold down there.


 they def look red but honestly don’t look that bad, must of been pic idk, but no I don’t bleed them out and I shld start, how does this affect the meat or taste?


----------



## Matt63

It makes for way less mess while cleaning and I think the meat is cleaner not sure if it effects the taste or not but zippering it will. That is cutting out the mud vein. I cut them as soon as their put on the stringer and let them bleed but then u can't cull them.


----------



## Northern Reb

I was lazy on one trip this yr and didn't bleed them. HUGE difference! Last time I make that mistake.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Fished maumee again, fish are still stacked up in there pretty good, got 5 lost handful also. Fished 2nd half of day, pretty windy! Fish on!


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bass knuckles said:


> Fished maumee again, fish are still stacked up in there pretty good, got 5 lost handful also. Fished 2nd half of day, pretty windy! Fish on!


----------



## Lukethepainter

I'm currently off and wanting to fish the Maumee run. I have everything I need I believe, just never had time to before. With all the no parking stuff I'm hesitant to drive an hour plus just to find out I can't fish. I don't have anyone in my household that can drop me off and I would really like to continue practicing social distancing. Could some one pm me with how to combat the no parking stuff. Thanks for the help.


----------

